# Understanding UK visa status



## oneman86x (May 14, 2017)

Hello mates,

I did apply for my UK spouse visa, did take my passport to the TLSContact tunis the 8th of June, and did send my documents to Sheffield 10 june (they recieved them after two days).

On the TLScontact site, after i log in, and click on track my application, i can see now this:

"" tma__application_received_by_dmc

tma__application_received_by_dmc_description %s ""

I dont understand what tma and dmc mean, so i hope someone can explain that to me, and also, if this is can be considered as good (as if the decision about my application will be made soon or not)

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No idea about TMA. DMC is decision making centre - place where your application will be decided, in your case, Sheffield.
Just standard statement and you shouldn't read anything into it, other than the fact your application is in the system awaiting processing by ECO.


----------



## oneman86x (May 14, 2017)

Joppa said:


> No idea about TMA. DMC is decision making centre - place where your application will be decided, in your case, Sheffield.
> Just standard statement and you shouldn't read anything into it, other than the fact your application is in the system awaiting processing by ECO.


Thank you mate!!


----------

